# Baby portrait. First try & need your feedback.



## asifmuju (Aug 15, 2017)

please review this. Feedback will be very much appreciated.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

If you're going to lie about it being your first try, you're probably lie about who drew it.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Yeah, this is a very very good rendering and doesn't speak first time at all. So what exactly do you mean by first time. First time drawing a child?


----------



## asifmuju (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks for your feedback. I mean first try of a baby!
this is my sixth portrait so far.


----------



## asifmuju (Aug 15, 2017)

just said:


> If you're going to lie about it being your first try, you're probably lie about who drew it.


First try of a baby. This is the sixth one so far.


----------

